# Le-am arătat studenților acestora materialele.



## SerinusCanaria3075

Bun*a*.

_Le-am arătat studenților acestora __materialele._
_Le-am arătat materialele studenților acestora._

Is the interpretation correct for the following?: _I'm going to show the materials to these students_?

"materialele" can be put before or after without changing in any way the meaning, correct?


----------



## Kraus

I'd say "I've showed the materials to these students" (Mostré los materiales a estos estudiantes")


----------



## Kraus

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Bun*a*.
> 
> 
> 
> "materialele" can be put before or after without changing in any way the meaning, correct?


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Oops, I meant "I've shown..." (_les he mostrado/les mostré_) like you said.

So with the dative it is understood that one is referring "to the students" regardless of what other nouns come before or after.

Thanks.


----------

